# Oregon!



## aham (Apr 5, 2010)

I am looking to speak to a group of IBS'ers in Oregon. I was diagnosed with IBS and suffered for 2 years. 21 days ago I figured out what was REALLY wrong with me and now I am pain free. I think I can help a lot of people if I can just get them all in one room. Please respond if you are interested. And this is NOT a gimmick. It's real and I hope to hear from you!


----------

